# SLAM Soft Plastics. Anyone used them?



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all, came across a deal on Grays Online. They are clearing out SLAM Soft Plastics, 24 packs with 8 plastics per pack starting at $9 and they have heaps of them.

http://www.graysonline.com/lot/0012...te-fish-lure-with-ultrabite-24-packs?spr=true

Anyone used these before???


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

They've been on Grays for a while now...

viewtopic.php?f=60&t=49405


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

damo83 said:


> They've been on Grays for a while now...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=60&t=49405


Ah....sweet. Thanks


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I have used them a little bit, they smell funny and didn't catch me anything lol. I found the smell of them just wouldn't stay in the packet...even double bagged the suckers and it still got out. I probably haven't given them a fair go in comparison to my 'go to' plastics so don't base your decision solely on my comments. That was just my experience though, would be interested to see what others think of them.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just won a bid of $9 for 24 packs so i guess I'll give them a go at that price  Christmas presents for relatives if they arent any good! Ha ha ha...


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

I got one of those lots from Grays a while ago and forced myself to use only them for a few trips. You definitely have to work them a lot more than other brands (Gulp, Squigee, etc) but I did catch a few flatties on them. I had the most success trolling with them. I don't think the scent is up to the other brands though because I haven't caught a single fish by deadsticking them whereas I often pick up fish doing this with Gulps and Powerbaits.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah i usually use squidgies and Gulp and love them, always catch fish.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRGhc8EAAC1fgAAQQIUACAEgFAA/79/gMAD0zRE9Cmp6nmpimTZGUANU9PRMlPSPKDCYQDTRMhTyJ6jQ9QBooCALn4sbjdzqJsCiHreGgyHG8hq0qZHZRtao5OJ9/Va/kqqZacJX2ObwNqR18mzJvxGC2VwdlillpPwLfJ6c2ALou3sENH4wtCuRol4u4k1xuoo+cDekfJCNjytTAYAYHG2idHDBPxBK7qI3t3nJ5jOAtmEGa6jNRlrzxd2sqHJCuoKhgaEMqm80hNDJo6dncHzg44qKp+Spt6tE4fB1GkyDOiF7tR6KZAQZWVwdSiwKo2xoKqgqwpeSB/4u5IpwoSAjQueC


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Heading down to Victoria Point today to test them out today ;-)

Will let you know if I catch anything!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX8nr94AADPfgAAQcKfgOgTgUYo/7/+gMADmmw1TZGp6FT2VNiAjaBpGMmIRE2k0BoDQAAAADVP0RpRtEGRoxDQyANAu8zopdpc4FzPi/xhJl+PvvdE/6LsIaHLMmYlU/3lBLIrCuTJqRlxU6LFIVO6323PjHsb5eo9e369pD7vLowDoGM78Wvxb27SoJAx30YEJVg25UyxpCEuHZ0GCXtdFRKPLSwlemWiR8k+tupk6J1gHZJ4BMTnDJJogdmQtrTbMOVPDW6ganPdhwptthSNfBykGgM3FQUwEsUxVnPF+8VHiQwkFA4JIFJBkSLF09NGWKAxl0HtOILlWIL9APA6D3yh7oSDPopUSGCQFB/AgKWeNpBu1qwj/F3JFOFCQfyev3g==


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

RedPhoenix said:


> ryanmoken10 said:
> 
> 
> > Heading down to Victoria Point today to test them out today ;-)
> ...


That's where I'm heading! ahahahah 

Might see you down there, will wave on my way past 

Cheers!

...ok...heading out the door...........................now.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

SurfanFish said:


> FazerPete said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I often pick up fish doing this with Gulps and Powerbaits.
> ...


Funnily enough this only happens when you aren't there. It must be the fibreglass in the Dorado that drives all the fish away.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

No luck on the SLAM 

Though the father came out with me and caught a Squire on a Squidgy


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Took a load to Fiji and nailed many a blue spot trevally on them - need a high speed retrieve to entice them out of the crevices. So just need working.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmmm... Fast retrieve :-D I'm heading out for a spot of Tailor fishing on the weekend...


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Used them once, no luck with them and found them too stiff for my liking. I'm sticking with gulp!


----------

